# Platinum digger



## jimdoc (Oct 9, 2009)

I have heard of gold diggers, but this one has upgraded to the PGM's

http://www.archive.org/details/Interactiveinvestor-JohnsonMattheyJMAT865

Jim


----------



## markqf1 (Oct 9, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 
That glass of Moet resembles some of my pt solutions.
I would say that's enough to make us compatible.

Mark


----------



## Palladium (Oct 9, 2009)

I have seen it all now. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha, she seems very smart though imo.


----------

